# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Σεμινάριο για το awmn από το Πλαίσιο

## EOS

Συμμετέχει κάποιος από εμάς ως εισηγητής? (ίσως να έχει συζητηθεί και κάπου αλλού αλλά δεν το έχω δει) - κλείνουν και θέσεις!

http://www.plaisio.gr/seminars.aspx#

----------


## socrates

::

----------


## Vigor

Σήμερα στις 19:30 στο Πλαίσιο@The Mall, μπορούμε να μάθουμε!  ::

----------


## papashark

Μεγάλη μας τιμή, όπως κάνουν σεμινάριο για το ίντερνετ, κάνουν και για εμάς.

Τώρα το τι λένε..... ο Θεός βοηθός...  ::

----------


## EOS

Μήπως θα έπρεπε κάποιος να επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους? 

Σαν κίνηση είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά ίσως θα πρέπει να υπάρξει συντονισμός μαζί μας - ίσως δεν το έχουν σκεφτεί... προφανώς θέλουν να πουλήσουν ασυρματες κάρτες...

----------


## Cha0s

Μήπως θα έπρεπε ο Σύλλογος να κινητοποιηθεί για το θέμα;

Ποιος θα μιλήσει;
Τι θα πει;

Και που ξέρουμε ότι δεν θα πουν ότι νάναι απλά για να πουλήσουν το wireless stock τους;  ::  


Με εξαίρεση τις netgear το πλαίσιο ποτέ δεν είχε κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για το δίκτυο μας, και δεν δέχομαι ότι απλά μιλάνε για το δίκτυο επειδή μας αγαπάει το Πλαίσιο.

----------


## simfun

Σίγουρα κανείς δεν είναι ενήμερος? Πως χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του Δικτύου έτσι αυθαίρετα? Αν μη τι άλλο πρέπει να ζητηθούν εξηγήσεις. Ας κινητοποιηθούν οι υπεύθυνοι. (Ποιοι είναι?)  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

μπορεί να είμαι καχύποπτος αλλά μου φαίνεται το κάνουν
για μπίζνα.. κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα..  ::   :: 
Εκτός αν μιλήσει κάποιος από εμάς!!

είδε και το πλαίσιο φαΐ και όρμισε να μπει και στα χωράφια του wireless  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Δεν αποκλείεται η όποια παρουσίαση γίνεται, να έχει σχέση με κάποιους κομβούχους που εργάζονται στο Πλαίσιο. 
Προσωπικά γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον έναν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα προωθούσε ακατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για το δίκτυο μέσω του Πλαισίου. 
Δε ξέρω αν κάποιος από το Πλαίσιο ήλθε σ' επαφή με το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου(καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει κάποια επίσημη διευκρίνηση).

Πάντως το The Mall καλύπτεται ικανοποιητικά από το ap της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει και live παρουσίαση του δικτύου, αν και θα ήταν παρακινδυνευμένο κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία κλπ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν μπορεί κάποιος ας πάει στη σημερινή παρουσίαση (ελπίζω να μην είναι μόνο μέλη του awmn τελικά εκεί...  ::  )

----------


## ngia

O nikpet που εργάζεται στο πλαίσιο θα το κάνει, οπότε θα ειπωθούν τα σωστά πράγματα. (απο το πλαίσιο ήλθαν σε επαφή με το σύλλογο και παραπέμφηκαν στον Nikpet)
Το κάνουν για το prestige και όχι για να πουλήσουν, αφού δεν έχουν τη γνώση για κάτι τέτοιο (για το συγκεκρεμένο χώρο).

----------


## rtfm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


Δες εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## koum6984

> απ'οσο ξερω απο παιδια που δουλευουν στο Πλαισιο ... ετοιμαζουν "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn ... τωρα τι θα περιλαμβανει ,θα ειναι στα 2,4 ..., θα ειναι στα 5 δεν ξερω ... πιθανον να μην εχει καν ρουτερμπορντς/μτικ...οποτε μαλλον για 2,4 το κοβω... αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει ...
> Αν λοιπον αληθευουν τα παραπανω για το "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn λογικοτατα προετοιμαζει το εδαφος ειτε μεσω δημοσιευσεων αρθρων για το awmn στα "μμε" ειτε μεσω σεμιναριων ειτε μεσω διαφημισεων...


Αυτο περασε στο ντουκου???
Μακαρι να ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα.
Εαν δεν ειναι θα γεμισουν οι ταρατσες με εξοπλισμο της πλακας και τα 2.4 θα ειναι για πεταμα οχι οτι τωρα δεν ειναι λεμε τωρα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papaki63
> 
> απ'οσο ξερω απο παιδια που δουλευουν στο Πλαισιο ... ετοιμαζουν "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn ... τωρα τι θα περιλαμβανει ,θα ειναι στα 2,4 ..., θα ειναι στα 5 δεν ξερω ... πιθανον να μην εχει καν ρουτερμπορντς/μτικ...οποτε μαλλον για 2,4 το κοβω... αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει ...
> Αν λοιπον αληθευουν τα παραπανω για το "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn λογικοτατα προετοιμαζει το εδαφος ειτε μεσω δημοσιευσεων αρθρων για το awmn στα "μμε" ειτε μεσω σεμιναριων ειτε μεσω διαφημισεων...
> 
> 
> Αυτο περασε στο ντουκου???
> Μακαρι να ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα.
> Εαν δεν ειναι θα γεμισουν οι ταρατσες με εξοπλισμο της πλακας και τα 2.4 θα ειναι για πεταμα οχι οτι τωρα δεν ειναι λεμε τωρα.


αν είναι καλό πακέτο, θα πάει καλά και θα βοηθήσει και την καλή ανάπτυξη του awmn. Tο Πλαίσιο γενικά είναι δύναμη και η ευχή είναι να κρατήσει αυτή την ποιότητα προδιαγραφών εξωτερικού που έχει και προσφέρει και στο μέλλον. Αν το πακέτο είναι μάπα τότε απλά θα μείνει στο ράφι του Πλαισίου ή των αγοραστών ...  :: 

πολύ στη μπρίζα είμαστε, ίσως γιατί πλέον δεν ευρωτευόμαστε τόσο όσο παλιότερα ... ?? το στοίχημα είναι να πυκνώνει το δίκτυο, η ζήτηση δηλαδή, και μερικά workshops δεν βλάπτουν, από εκεί και πέρα οι λύσεις θα βρεθούν, εδώ μπήκε quagga στο MikroKlik !!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν θα κρασαρει τιποτα στο χερι του καθε κομβουχου ειναι ποιους θα βαλει 
στο απ του αν εχει απ επισης στο χερι του ειναι να ελεγχει του clients του με τι εξοπλισμο πεζουν με τι ισχυ οστε να πεζουν ολοι και στο φιναλε ποιος επιβαλει στον κομβουχο ποσους θα βαλει στο δυκτιο λεμε τωρα 

 ::   :: 
το awmn μπορει να προστατευτει μονο απο απο εμας για εμας ολα τα αλλα ειναι μπουρδες διαφημιστικες

----------


## pathfinder

Πρωτα απο ολα με ποιο δικαιωμα μια εταιρια μπορει να χρησιμοποειει ενα ονομα (AWMN) για να πουλησει πακέτο? Εφόσον το όνομα απο τι εχω καταλαβει ανήκει στον σύλλογο δεν νομιζω να προχωρησει στην πώληση οποιόυδηποτε πακέτο με την λέξη AWMN 

Δεύτερον όλοι θα μάθούν οτι το AWMN ειναι ενα free internet, downloading, sharing, voip που στην ουσια ειναι ενα ερασιτεχνικο δίκτυο και οχι τοσο για Downloading ktlp. (και οτι επιπτώσεις εχει αυτο)

Φοβάμαι γαρ μην αρχίσουν οπως σώστα είπε καποιος παραπανω για παραπονα δεν μου παίζει και τελικα γίνουμε ενα BIG TROUBLESHOOTING για την οποιάδηποτε εταιρία. Αλλό να κανουμε troubleshooting για να βόηθήσουμε καποιον που θέλει να συνδεθέι και άλλο αν πρόελθει απο κάποια αγόρα ενός πακέτου.

----------


## mbjp

> Πρωτα απο ολα με ποιο δικαιωμα μια εταιρια μπορει να χρησιμοποειει ενα ονομα (AWMN) για να πουλησει πακέτο?


Έτσι όπως πάει να γίνει εντελώς μπουρδέλο η ιστορία, αφού από ερασιτέχνες-χομπίστες μπλέξαμε με εταιρείες που θέλουν να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι, δεν κάνει μια κατοχύρωση ο σύλλογος στο "AWMN" μπας και μπει κανα φράγκο στα ταμεία; λέμε τώρα  ::  
Αν ποτέ πουληθεί τέτοιο πακέτο (έλεος!!!), πρέπει να μπει ενα τεράστιο disclaimer στην κεντρική σελίδα που να αποθαρρύνει τους plug & play-wannabes. Αλλιώς, όπως ειπώθηκε ήδη, βάζουμε πλώρη για νέο adslgr.com.

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> Πρωτα απο ολα με ποιο δικαιωμα μια εταιρια μπορει να χρησιμοποειει ενα ονομα (AWMN) για να πουλησει πακέτο?
> 
> 
> Έτσι όπως πάει να γίνει εντελώς μπουρδέλο η ιστορία, αφού από ερασιτέχνες-χομπίστες μπλέξαμε με εταιρείες που θέλουν να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι, δεν κάνει μια κατοχύρωση ο σύλλογος στο "AWMN" μπας και μπει κανα φράγκο στα ταμεία; λέμε τώρα  
> Αν ποτέ πουληθεί τέτοιο πακέτο (έλεος!!!), πρέπει να μπει ενα τεράστιο disclaimer στην κεντρική σελίδα που να αποθαρρύνει τους plug & play-wannabes. Αλλιώς, όπως ειπώθηκε ήδη, βάζουμε πλώρη για νέο adslgr.com.


Αν ακόμα δεν εχει καταχωρηθει το ονομα AWMN τι να πω.... πάλι καλα που δεν το πήραν μυρωδια και δεν το εχουν πάρει ακόμα!

----------


## koum6984

Εδω περα απο την συνδρομη του συλλογου στο ολο θεμα χρειαζετε και η ομαδα ΒΒ η οποια δεν υπαρχει που αυτη πρεπει να αποφασισει για το προβλημα το οποιο μπορει να δημιουργηθει απο τυχον μη καταλληλους χρηστες ή οπως πολυ σωστα τους χαρακτηρισε ο mbjp "plug & play-wannabes".

Ακομα η ομαδα ΒΒ εαν υπηρχε θα υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη καλυψη σε ολη την αθηνα γιατι θα ασχολιοταν αποκλειστικα με τα ΒΒ και με τα ΑΡ θα καθαριζε το wind απο ολους τους κομβους οι οποιο δηλωθηκαν καποτε και εκτοτε εχουν μεινει ξεχασμενοι ειναι μια τελεια ακομα στο wind.
Επισης ειναι πολλα ακομα αυτα που θα μπορουσε να κανει η ομαδα ΒΒ ετσι ωστε κατι τετοιες κινησεις απο το πλαισιο και το καθε "πλαισιο" να ηταν καλοδεχουμενες.
Μπορω να γραψω και αλλα πολλα τα οποια θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν γινει αλλα μαλλον απο οτι εχω καταλαβει και απο οτι μου εχουν μαθει οι αρχαιοτεροι εδω μεσα τα δαχτυλα μου κουραζω.
Εαν υπηρχε μια πιο σωστη υποδομη αυτο που κανει το πλαισιο πιθανον να το βλεπαμε σαν προκληση να μεγαλωσουμε σαν δικτυο αλλα με τις υποδομες που εχουμε βαρος θα γινουν αυτοι που ΘΑ ερθουν.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αν ακόμα δεν εχει καταχωρηθει το ονομα AWMN τι να πω.... πάλι καλα που δεν το πήραν μυρωδια και δεν το εχουν πάρει ακόμα!


Ο διακριτικός τίτλος του σωματίου απότι θυμάμαι είναι ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΟΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ.

Για αυτό είμαστε καλυμένοι.


Για το 'awmn' δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είμαστε οκ...

----------


## JollyRoger

κανένα παλιό topic σχετικά με την ομάδα bb που υπήρχε, πού έχει? ...

----------


## acoul

τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν όταν κάτι ελεύθερο πάμε να το "προστατέψουμε" κάνοντάς το λιγότερο ελεύθερο ... το πρόβλημα είναι ποιός και με τι κριτήρια αποφασίζει τι είδους προστασία και από ποιούς χρειάζεται τι ... άντε στις ταράτσες τώρα και το δίκτυο θα πάρει την πορεία από μόνο του, ήδη την έχει πάρει και ξέρει να κάνει πολύ καλά τους σοφούς και τους πατρόνους στην άκρη ... !! όσο για το σύλλογο καλό είναι να τον φροντίζουμε όσο μπορούμε όπως το λιγοστό πράσινο της Αθήνας για να μην κακοπέσει και μετά φωνάζουμε πάλι για τις συνέπειες της δικής μας απραξίας ...

----------


## dti

> Για το 'awmn' δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είμαστε οκ...


Και το awmn αναφέρεται στο Καταστατικό μας:




> ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Α’
> ΕΠΩΝΥΜΙΑ – ΕΔΡΑ – ΣΚΟΠΟΣ – ΜΕΣΑ
> 
> 
> ΑΡΘΡΟ 1
> Συνίσταται Σωματείο με την επωνυμία ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (διακριτικός τίτλος Α.Μ.Δ.Α.) και ξενική επωνυμία ATHENS WIRELESS METROPOLITAN NETWORK (*διακριτικός τίτλος AWMN*), που έχει έδρα στα Βριλήσια, οδός Αγίου Αντωνίου, αριθμός 27, Τ.Κ. 15235.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papaki63
> 
> απ'οσο ξερω απο παιδια που δουλευουν στο Πλαισιο ... ετοιμαζουν "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn ... τωρα τι θα περιλαμβανει ,θα ειναι στα 2,4 ..., θα ειναι στα 5 δεν ξερω ... πιθανον να μην εχει καν ρουτερμπορντς/μτικ...οποτε μαλλον για 2,4 το κοβω... αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει ...
> Αν λοιπον αληθευουν τα παραπανω για το "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn λογικοτατα προετοιμαζει το εδαφος ειτε μεσω δημοσιευσεων αρθρων για το awmn στα "μμε" ειτε μεσω σεμιναριων ειτε μεσω διαφημισεων...
> 
> 
> Αυτο περασε στο ντουκου???
> Μακαρι να ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα.
> Εαν δεν ειναι θα γεμισουν οι ταρατσες με εξοπλισμο της πλακας και τα 2.4 θα ειναι για πεταμα οχι οτι τωρα δεν ειναι λεμε τωρα.


Oσο δικαίωμα έχουν να βγάζουν τα "δικά μας" μαγαζιά και παραμάγαζα πακέτα "wifi in a box" (Μιλάω για priveshop, linkshop, aerial, dti-shop, nc), άλλο τόσο έχει δικαίωμα και το plaisio.

Το κομμάτι της εμπορίας ειδών το έχουν καταξεφτυλήσει, οπότε είναι λίγο υποκριτικό να μιλάμε για το τι θα κάνουν τα μαγαζιά εκτός awmn, και δεν μιλάμε για το γιουσουρούμ που στήνετε κάθε Τετάρτη στον σύλλογο, αλλά και καθημερινά στο φόρουμ......




> δεν θα κρασαρει τιποτα στο χερι του καθε κομβουχου ειναι ποιους θα βαλει


Μόλις εγώ πω στον πρώτο υποψήφιο client ότι δεν τον δέχομαι στο ΑΡ μου, να δεις πόσοι θα βγουν να με κράξουν, να δεις πως θα μιλάνε για κλειστό δίκτυο και άλλες σχετικές μπούρδες....

Και βέβαια δεν θα μας απαλάξει από αυτό που εύστοχα σχολίασε ο bedazzeld : _"μα εγώ αγόρασα το AWMN-in-a-box για να κόψω τον πΟΤΕ/Vivodi/you_name_it, τι εξυπηρέτηση είναι αυτή, δεν πιάνω 500KB/s κλπ κλπ"_




> πολύ στη μπρίζα είμαστε, ίσως γιατί πλέον δεν ευρωτευόμαστε τόσο όσο παλιότερα ... ??


Ισως γιατί κάποιοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε και την πραγματικότητα και να μην ζούμε σε virtual κόσμους, ούτε να πιστεύουμε τις μπούρδες που λέμε...

Μήπως κάποιοι θα έπρεπε να είναι λιγότερο ερωτευμένοι συνέχια ?  ::  




> Αν ακόμα δεν εχει καταχωρηθει το ονομα AWMN τι να πω.... πάλι καλα που δεν το πήραν μυρωδια και δεν το εχουν πάρει ακόμα!


Πρώτον το όνομα είναι του δικτύου και όχι του συλλόγου για να το καταχωρήση.

Δεύτερον ο σύλλογος δεν μπορεί να καταχωρήση στο όνομα του, καθότι ο σύλλογος δεν έχει εμπορική δραστηριότητα, οπότε δεν μπορεί να έχει "εμπορικό σήμα"




> Και το awmn αναφέρεται στο Καταστατικό μας:


Οτι θέλει μπορεί να αναφέρει, trademark δεν μπορεί να έχει. Μπορεί ο καθένας να φτιάξει αύριο και έναν νέο σύλλογο με το ίδιο όνομα, ίδιο τίτλο, αρκεί να έχει διαφορετική έδρα.... Το είχα δει να συμβαίνει με τις αερολέσχες παλαιότερα....




> τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν όταν κάτι ελεύθερο πάμε να το "προστατέψουμε" κάνοντάς το λιγότερο ελεύθερο ...


Aυτό δεν είναι η αιτία, αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα.

Η αιτία είναι ότι δεν έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ποτέ τι είναι το δίκτυο μας, και τι μέλλον θέλουμε να έχει.

Οταν λοιπόν βγαίνουμε και τρέχουμε από περιοδικό σε περιοδικό και από έκθεση σε έκθεση, παρακαλάμε και κανα κανάλι να μας βγάλει στον αέρα, ε, επόμενο είναι να αρχίσει να μαζεύετε κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι.

Η "προστασία" του δικτύου μας δεν χρειαζέτε να είναι μέση του "λιγότερο ελεύθερο", αλλά επιδιώκοντας να προβαλόμαστε στο σωστό κοινό, στα κατάλληλα υποψήφια μέλη.

Στο Marketing λέγετε "market segmentation" και "segment targeting".

Το Marketing που οι περισσότεροι το θεωρείτε μια γελοία επιστήμη (με ένα δίκιο γιατί έχει μαζέψει όλους τους wanabe managers), είναι απλά η λογική της διοίκησης ως επιστήμη. Απλά στο awmn ουδέποτε είχαμε διοίκηση, αλλά αντίθετα όσοι ήθελαν τράβαγαν το δρόμο που ήθελαν φέρνοντας τα πράγματα εκεί που ήθελαν.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Δαμιανό να ονειρεύετε δεκάδες χιλιάδες μέλη στο awmn, τον αψουλ να ονειρεύετε ότι όλοι θα συνδεθούν στο awmn, τον Ngia να μιλάει για ένα κοινό δίκτυο για όλους, κλπ.

Τώρα αν αντέχει το χόμπι μας όλα αυτά ?

Θα μάθουμε σε λίγο καιρό, ευτυχώς που φτηναίνουν οι dsl και θα έρθει ο ταμίας του ΔΣ να μας θυμήσει το "όταν θα πέσουν οι dsl στα 15€, θα το κατεβάσουμε το δίκτυο, γιατί θα κάνουμε vpn μέσα από τις dsl μας".........

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Ρε παιδιά δε θα το παρουσιάσουν οι κακοί/καλοί πλαισιάδες, ο Nikpet θα το παρουσιά*σει*.
> και έτσι το πρόβλημα δε θα είναι πιθανότατα η παρουσίαση, αλλά το target group.....
> 
> 
> ... Στο τέλος θα φτιάξουμε και εμείς ένα πακέτο wash & connect & go, έτσι για να μή γεμίσει το forum από απορίες......





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papaki63
> 
> απ'οσο ξερω απο παιδια που δουλευουν στο Πλαισιο ... ετοιμαζουν "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn ... τωρα τι θα περιλαμβανει ,θα ειναι στα 2,4 ..., θα ειναι στα 5 δεν ξερω ... πιθανον να μην εχει καν ρουτερμπορντς/μτικ...οποτε μαλλον για 2,4 το κοβω... αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει ...
> Αν λοιπον αληθευουν τα παραπανω για το "πακετο" συνδεσης στο awmn λογικοτατα προετοιμαζει το εδαφος ειτε μεσω δημοσιευσεων αρθρων για το awmn στα "μμε" ειτε μεσω σεμιναριων ειτε μεσω διαφημισεων...
> 
> 
> Αυτο περασε στο ντουκου???
> Μακαρι να ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα.
> Εαν δεν ειναι θα γεμισουν οι ταρατσες με εξοπλισμο της πλακας και τα 2.4 θα ειναι για πεταμα οχι οτι τωρα δεν ειναι λεμε τωρα.


Προφήτης ήμουνα; Ωραίο το "αυξάνεστε και πληθύνεστε" αλλά το έχουμε δεί το έργο στο παρελθόν πολλές φορές:
Οσους περισσότερους προσπαθείς να οργανώσεις τόσους περισσότερους κανόνες αναγκάζεσαι να βάζεις, τόσες περισσότερες κόντρες θα έχεις και κάπου το πράγμα θα αρχίσει να "κλωτσάει".
Αγνοούσα πολλά από τα γεγονότα του συλλόγου, τα διάβασα εδώ, μόνο θλίψη μου δημιούργησαν, είναι όμως ένα παράδειγμα ...
Χαζορομαντικό, αλλα το επαναλαμβάνω: Εγινα μέλος της κοινότητας για να ξαναγίνω ταρατσόβιος μετά από πολλά...πολλά χρόνια. Γιατί μου αρέσει (και για τους περισσότερους από εμάς, πιστεύω..) ο αέρας του ερασιτεχνισμού. Πιστεύω οτι η νοοτροπία "με το κλειδί στο χέρι" στερεί πολλά από αυτή τη χαρά. Ακόμα νοσταλγώ την εποχή που φτιάχναμε κυκλώματα με πύλες TTL αντί να χρησιμοποιούμε μαύρα κουτιά εταιρειών.
Οι καιροί αλλάζουν, η ανάγκη να δημιουργήσεις κάτι με τα "χεράκια σου" έτσι για να ξεφύγεις δεν θα αλλάξει. Ας μην δίνουμε και εμείς άλλη μία σπρωξιά προς το μέλλον του "Περάστε κόσμε ...", έτσι κι' αλλιώς έρχεται και το απολαμβάνουμε σε όλο του το μεγαλείο στην καθημερινή μας ζωή. Μερικοί φίλοι μου έχουν εκδηλώσει τελευταία ενδιαφέρον να γίνουν μέλη. Ξέρουν εμένα και την νοοτροπία που έχω και μαθαίνουν από εμένα τι χρειάζεται. Κάπως έτσι θέλω να γίνεται, προσωπικά και ερασιτεχνικά.... 
Υ.Γ.
Την νοοτροπία και τον αέρα που θα φυσάει στο awmn, μετά από χρόνια, να δώ...
Ισως να είναι μία χρυσή τομή μεταξύ αναρχίας, ελευθερίας και κανόνων (κι ας παραβιάζονται που και που, δεν θα τρελλαθούμε γι' αυτό, κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών είμαστε).
Ισως πάλι να χρειάζεται ο όρκος του καλού awmn-νίτη. Τί να πώ.

----------


## lambrosk

Τελικό συμπέρασμα:
πήγα να δώ τι θα πούνε σε ένα "σεμινάριο" που αν ο σύλλογος γνώριζε,
δεν ενημέρωσε κανένα μέλος του συλλόγου, ούτε του δικτύου...
τελικά ήταν κάτι καθαρά ενημερωτικό και (προσωπικά πάντα) ένα όμορφο έναυσμα για γνωριμία με το awmn
μετά στο φόρουμ φάνηκε αμέσως μια κατηγορία κατακραυγής για τον δικαίωμα υλοποίησης αλλά και τον φορέα αυτού του "σεμιναρίου" (πατώντας στο εμπορικό κομμάτι εκμετάλλευσης) που κατα την γνώμη μου είναι λανθασμένο μιας και αν εμείς προωθήσουμε απλά έναν κανόνα εναλλακτικού εξοπλισμού που "μας κάνει" απο τις γνωστές προδιαγραφές (εξ.κεραία+ρύθμιση ισχύος+καλό ράδιο) ίσα ίσα :[list:7e540]γλυτώνουμε το ψάξιμο εξοπλισμού
δημιουργούμε ανταγωνισμό απο περισσότερα του ενός (άντε δύο) μαγαζιών
προσφέρουμε ενημέρωση για την διαφοροποίηση του σωστού και όχι εξοπλισμού για σύνδεση
απο εκεί και πέρα υπόλοιπη μερίδα του φόρουμ εξέφρασε όλες τις υπόλοιπες ιστορικά πονεμένες της ιστορίες πάλι σχετικά με σήματα, εμπορική εκμετάλευση, λογότυπα, κλπ...
και τελικώς χάσαμε το νόημα που απο ότι φαίνεται είναι ότι αυτή ήταν μια πρωτοβουλία μέλους μας που δουλεύει στο πλαίσιο και είπε να γεμίσει την ώρα των εκεί σεμιναρίων εκπαιδεύοντας ένα παλικάρι να πεί ενημερωτικά (όπως θα λέγαμε σε μια παρουσίαση ενδιαφερόντων site) τι είναι AWMN, τι κάνει και πως - που το βρίσκουμε...[/list:u:7e540]
Μην δημιουργούμε τρόμο, δεν υπάρχει νόημα
και μην ξύνουμε πληγές που έχουν και πρέπει να τις αφήνουμε πίσω και κλειστές...

 ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...


Μόλις πριν από λίγο είδα οτί υπάρχει αυτό το thread...

Δυστυχώς για μένα ο φετινός Δεκέμβρης είναι και με διαφορά ο χειρότερος μήνας της ζωής μου...

Τις παρουσιάσεις ήταν να τις κάνω εγώ και υπήρχε ήδη ενημέρωση με τον Σύλλογο...
Βέβαια στην αρχή μιλήσαμε για 2-3 παρουσιάσεις...

Στην συνέχεια το βρήκαν ενδιαφέρον και είπαν να το κάνουν 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα... Εγώ εκεί δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να αντεπεξέλθω και έτσι τις ανέλαβε κάποιος τρίτος...
Του εξήγησα κάποια βασικά πράγματα για το awmn, τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούμε και όλα τα γνωστά που εσείς-εμείς, ήδη γνωρίζουμε.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα κάνω εγώ τις 2-3 παρουσιάσεις που έχω ήδη πει...

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω βρει καθόλου χρόνο για να πάω στο mall να δω αν λέγονται τυχόν ανακρίβειες ώστε να διορθωθούν...

Κάποιος μίλησε για το target group...
Το target group στο οποίο απευθύνονται είναι από αρχάριο επίπεδο έως πολύ αρχάριο επίπεδο... Δύσκολα ένα τέτοιο "σεμινάριο" θα προσεγγίσει το λίγο πιο advanced user...




> απ'όσο ξέρω από παιδιά που δουλεύουν στο Πλαίσιο ... ετοιμάζουν "πακέτο" σύνδεσης στο awmn ... τώρα τι θα περιλαμβάνει ,θα είναι στα 2,4 ..., θα είναι στα 5 δεν ξέρω ... πιθανόν να μην έχει καν ρουτερμπορντς/μτικ...οπότε μάλλον για 2,4 το κόβω... αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει ...
> Αν λοιπόν αληθεύουν τα παραπάνω για το "πακέτο" σύνδεσης στο awmn λογικότατα προετοιμάζει το έδαφός είτε μέσω δημοσιεύσεων άρθρων για το awmn στα "μμε" είτε μέσω σεμιναρίων είτε μέσω διαφημίσεων...


Ήθελαν να το κάνουν αλλά πως να το κάνουμε...Δεν είναι εφικτό...

Το Πλαίσιο δεν έχει την απαραίτητη τεχνογνωσία για να πουλήσει τέτοια προϊόντα και το γνωρίζει...

Πρώτα, πρέπει να μάθουν οι υπάλληλοι και οι τεχνικοί του τα βασικά περί δικτύων....
Σαν σκέψη πάντως υπήρχε, αλλά πλέον δεν υφίσταται...

----------


## infl00p

> Το Πλαίσιο δεν έχει την απαραίτητη τεχνογνωσία για να πουλήσει τέτοια προϊόντα και το γνωρίζει...
> 
> Πρώτα, πρέπει να μάθουν οι υπάλληλοι και οι τεχνικοί του τα βασικά περί δικτύων....
> Σαν σκέψη πάντως υπήρχε, αλλά πλέον δεν υφίσταται...



Με 550 Ευρά το μήνα που παίρνουν οι πωλητές/υπάλληλοι ούτε και εγώ δεν θα "ήξερα" από δίκτυα.

Όπως λέει και το ρητό, ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις.

----------


## Neron

Πάντως έχω μια απορία εδώ και καιρό. Αυτό το Bannerάκι της AltecTelecom
δεν είναι λίγο απαράδεκτο... (δεοντολογικά)
Και δε με ενδιαφέρει το πιθανό νομικό πλαίσιο που το νομιμοποιεί αλλά 
εμένα μου φαίνεται αποράδεκτο.
Μου αρέσει η αλληλοκατηγορία και η ανησυχία για την εμπορική δραστηριότητα μελών και άλλων επιχειρήσεων σχετικά με το δίκτυο τη στιγμή που έχουμε καταντήσει να διαφημίζουμε και ADSL....
Δηλαδή η διαφήμιση δεν έχει στόχο το κέρδος(της διαφημιζόμενης εταιρίας);

Πλάκα θα έχει να δούμε και κανένα pop up με το νέο έτος.  ::  

Καλή χρονία και... καλή τύχη  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Neron

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neron
> 
> Πάντως έχω μια απορία εδώ και καιρό. Αυτό το Bannerάκι της AltecTelecom
> δεν είναι λίγο απαράδεκτο... (δεοντολογικά)
> Και δε με ενδιαφέρει το πιθανό νομικό πλαίσιο που το νομιμοποιεί αλλά 
> εμένα μου φαίνεται αποράδεκτο.
> Μου αρέσει η αλληλοκατηγορία και η ανησυχία για την εμπορική δραστηριότητα μελών και άλλων επιχειρήσεων σχετικά με το δίκτυο τη στιγμή που έχουμε καταντήσει να διαφημίζουμε και ADSL....
> Δηλαδή η διαφήμιση δεν έχει στόχο το κέρδος(της διαφημιζόμενης εταιρίας);
> 
> ...


από το στόμα μου το πήρες  ::

----------

